#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  11 Reasons For Rejection In The Interview, for all job seekers

## mangzee

11 Reasons For Rejection In The Interview, for all job seekers

1. Poor attitude. Many candidates come across as arrogant. While employers can afford to be self-centered, candidates cannot.

2. Appearance. Many candidates do not consider their appearance as much as they should. First impressions are quickly made in the first three to five minutes.

3. Lack of research. It's obvious when candidates haven't learned about the job, company or industry prior to the interview. Visit the library or use the Internet to research the company, then talk with friends, peers and other professionals about the opportunity before each meeting.

4. Not having questions to ask. Asking questions shows your interest in the company and the position. Prepare a list of intelligent questions in advance.

5. Not readily knowing the answers to interviewers' questions. Anticipate and rehearse answers to tough questions about your background, such as recent termination or an employment gap. Practicing with your spouse or a friend before the interview will help you to frame intelligent responses.

6. Relying too much on resumes. Employees hire people, not paper. Although a resume can list qualifications and skills, it's the interview dialogue that will portray you as a committed, responsive team player.

7. Too much humility. Being conditioned not to brag, candidates are sometimes reluctant to describe their accomplishments. Explaining how you reach difficult or impressive goals helps portray you as a committed, responsive team player.

8. Not relating skills to employers' needs. A list of sterling accomplishments means little if you can't relate them to a company's requirements. Reiterate your skills and convince the employer that you can "do the same for them".

9. Handling salary issues ineptly. Candidates often ask about salary and benefit packages too early. If they believe an employer is interested, they may demand inappropriate amounts and price themselves out of the jobs. Candidates who ask for too little undervalue themselves or appear desperate.

10. Lack of career direction. Job hunters who aren't clear about their career goals often can't spot or commit to appropriate opportunities. Not knowing what you want wastes everybody's time.

11. Job shopping. Some applicants, particularly those in certain high-tech, sales and marketing fields, will admit they're just "shopping" for opportunities and have little intention of changing jobs. This wastes time and leaves a bad impression with employers they may need to contact in the future.  :(bow): 





  Similar Threads: Interview Skilss  - Interview Tips - Interview Preparation Pdf Download Interview Dressing Tips - Dress code for an Interview - Interview dressing Guide 10 reasons why PCs crash U must Know The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions How to face interview tricks

----------


## sciengprof

Till now I had learnt "what to do" in interview,but now you have thought me "what not to do".
Thanks a lot [MENTION=13230]mangzee[/MENTION]  for this useful post.

----------


## mangzee

u r welcome bro...  :):

----------


## jeetan

thnku faadu .....keep posting stuff like dat.... :(happy):

----------


## mangzee

u r welcum....... im happy to find it useful to many...  :):   :):

----------


## shivani8

i'm in love dis site....gud job seriously.awesome guidelines bdw.thnx!  :):

----------


## jee1.429

by this one can have a basic idea.. thanks bro..

----------

